# Not sure..Maybe Rabicano??..



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

So. I saw a horse color thread a few days ago and I checked in on it and it made me think. I've seen a Rabicano horse in person and in pictures. Expecially alot of the Smart Little Lena horses..Well..I'm not sure AT ALL so I'm asking..could Nikki possibly be Rabicano?? I've always just said she has alot of white hairs on her.. Mainly her flanks, rib cage, tail, and butt. white is scattered all through her mane and tail too.. I went out to feed a little while ago and took some pictures to see what y'all would think? Because I really have no idea..Well have fun and just let me know what you think..lol don't hate on the fluffiness, she hasn't shed all the way out yet..you can really see the white when she sheds out..
Sorry if these are huge!!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

No pics are showing up.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

really?? I see them on mine..


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nothing on my end. It could be just my comp not showing the pics.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

oh. I don't know what's up then..I can see them on my phone too..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm not seeing the pictures either. Where did you upload them to?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I uploaded them onto my user profile then did the http in the add image thing..Ill try to fix it..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Can you see them now??


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Still not seeing any pictures. :-(


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I forgot there..her neck and rib cage


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you get a full body shot? At this point it looks like normal white ticking that red horses get.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/20995/album/nikki-color-2696/

this is so aggravating..this is a link to my album but I know it's aggravating to have to go look and then come back to comment..I'll keep trying..


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll have to tomorrow..Can you see the top pictures??


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The linked Album? Yeah I can see them. Not really seeing rabicano in those pics, but I will wait for the full body pic.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok. I'll get that up tomorrow. The more Rabicano pictures I see the less I think she is..I think your right, that it is probably just ticking..


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I could see the first pictures and her tail looks completely normal too. Red horses usually have a lot of different shades in their tails. And I agree with the pictures provided, it just looks like normal white hairs found on red horses.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I see the pictures on my computer. I would that she's chestnut also. I guess the only way to be 100% sure would be through genetic testing.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Which test sixlets. As far as I know there is no test for rabicano.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Which test sixlets. As far as I know there is no test for rabicano.


 
Oh, there may not be -shrug- I don't really pay attention to the lastest in genetic testing haha.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry I didn't get the pictures up yesterday! It was an extremely bad day..

Anyway..

I'll get the pictures up in a few hours. She's a sorrel, with all of the white hairs on her..I'm pretty sure she's not a chestnut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chestnut and sorrel are genetically the same thing, they are both Red. It depends on your area and discipline as to what the horse is called.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah that^^^^


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

And the APHA and AQHA are the only registries that recognize sorrel as a colour. Every other breed is chestnut, regardless of shade.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My friend's horse, a solid paint, looks like that. She is APHA and AQHA registered as a red roan. The white started on her flanks at birth and spread every year. Now it covers her ribcage.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Really, 8didn't know that. Its kinda neat..I mean I know they both are red but I didn't know about AQHA and APHA...I'm feeding now so I'll be back at the house in a little bit and post the pictures..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright, I finally have some pictures..But the more I look at her I'm thinking Nah, she's not. I think it's just white ticking like you said..lol I just pulled her out of the pasture so she looks a mess..


















ALSO..I knew a few of you posted in the other thread I had about her trying to put some muscle on her withers..you can use this picture too and give some advice..even top line exercises..

ANY advice is welcome!!


----------



## QHa (Apr 8, 2011)

Could someone explain what is a *Rabicano*?

I have seen several sorrel foals born with a flame tail, white on the edges, and roan flanks. As they gotten other they loose the white in the tail and the roaning in the flanks.


----------

